# Radiation from Japan Found in Southern California??



## joyfulone (Oct 28, 2005)

Should I be worried at all about this since I am on the coast in Southern Calfiornia?









http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2011/03/18/extremely-low-levels-of-radiation-reach-southern-california/

I also read that since the radiation is from plutonium that potassium iodide tablets would be of no use against it. (?) Any scientific mamas out there who have any thoughts on this, too? Just wondering if we should stay indoors tomorrow, or not.









Thanks,

joy


----------



## Alotufuz (Dec 20, 2007)

I saw this response on twitter, For all those worried about radiation from Japan....we dropped two atomic bombs on them and we are still here.

I just found that so ironic.

I think you are going to be okay. The pills that some are suggesting have huge health risks. I think you will be fine. I understand how the media or a few random thoughts can create concern for others. Think of this way as well, it is almost impossible to hide from radiation.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

It's so hard because so few reports include any context. I read yesterday that the amount of radiation *possibly* hitting California is less than the radiation exposure during one commercial air flight.

There is also the "Banana Equivalent Dose":

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banana_equivalent_dose

Quote:


> After the 1979 Three Mile Island accident, the U.S. Nuclear Regulatory Commission (NRC) detected radioactive iodine in local milk at levels of 0.74 Bq/l (20 pCi/l),[8] much less than an equivalent quantity of normal banana. Thus a 12 fl oz glass of the slightly radioactive milk would have about 1/75th BED. However, radioactive iodine is exceptionally dangerous to children as it concentrates in the thyroid.
> 
> Following the 1986 Chernobyl disaster, levels of caesium-137 increased by more than tenfold throughout Europe, and wild mushrooms in the area contained radiation with up to an effective dose of 20 μSv/kg.[9] Thus, eating 1 kg of these mushrooms would have given the same dose as about 200 bananas.


I know I eat bananas without a thought to their radioactivity, so I'm choosing not to worry about this too much about the possible risk in the US right now (we're in the Seattle area, btw).


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alotufuz*
> 
> I saw this response on twitter, For all those worried about radiation from Japan....we dropped two atomic bombs on them and we are still here.
> 
> I just found that so ironic.


It would be interesting to see if there is any research out there about this. Did the bombs create health issues across the ocean after they were dropped?


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

well, the link you include in your post says...first readings are "about a *billion times beneath* levels that would be health threatening." so i wouldn't worry. i'm in so-cal and was out and about much of the day.


----------



## siennasmom (Mar 14, 2006)

In terms of radiation exposure, you'd be better off outside than you are sitting in front of your computer screen.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I found this, which I thought was interesting: http://xkcd.com/radiation/


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viola*
> 
> I found this, which I thought was interesting: http://xkcd.com/radiation/


I just saw that! I love charts like that that really put things in perspective. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

re the comment about sitting in front of the computer screen.

i would far rather be exposed intermittantly to radiation ~waves~ than be exposed to radioactive ~particles~. there is a huge difference unfortunately










radioactive particles from fallout can lodge in our body tissues and continue to emit radioactive waves. we all know how long the half lives of I-131, cesium, and plutonium are.

comparing waves to particles is like comparing sunshine to the sun.


----------



## mamaliberty (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello-

I've also been told that pregnant women shouldn't eat cheese or milk since the Japan disaster due to radiation getting into the grass throughout the world. I find it ridiculous (I'm a scientist I should note) but wondered what others are thinking.I'm willing to change my tune if anyone has any evidence to support this claim.

Thanks!


----------

